# Restructure of the Gaming Industry - TAH and TTS go into trading halt



## trishan9390 (10 April 2008)

I see that TTS and TAH have both gone into trading halt with TAH stating in its request to the ASX for a trading halt that it has an announcement to do with "restructure of the gaming industry following an announcement by the State Government"

Anybody know what is going on? Newspapers don't seem to have anything on this yet.


----------



## son of baglimit (10 April 2008)

theres plenty of news on it now - this is bigger than........other really big things.

pokies - giving total control (within guidelines to be determined) to those clubs & hotels rich enough to secure the egm's in the 1st place.

wagering - licence up for tender - how many like businesses worldwide would want to drive this cash cow.

SP of each likely to be slaughtered - one thing on TAH's side is they will likely get their $600m windfall for losing their gaming licence, as agreed to in 1994.

interesting times.


----------



## blehgg (10 April 2008)

*As per afr.com*


> SYDNEY, April 10, AAP - Gaming companies Tabcorp Holdings and Tatts Group have each entered a trading halt pending an announcement.
> 
> Shares in both companies will not be traded until an announcement is made or normal trading begins on Monday, April 14.
> 
> ...




People would still prefer to go to the casino than the local rsl, wouldnt they???


----------



## knightofsx33 (26 May 2010)

this is ridiculous, wow I cant believe this is happening in Australia. and Australians keep their mouths shut ahaahaa. Crown is full of shyt and they should not have a different agreement since that would be baised wouldnt it? look at crown shares it rallied but tatts and tab didnt wow this is bs and the vic gov is full of crap. Brumby is a little son of a biach that takes money from paker and he prob is flying in paker's private jet now. btw Im not holding any shares in cwn or tah or tts I am just interested in these companies. Brumby go to hell


----------

